# surf fishing Sea Isle N.J.



## SHERM (Aug 28, 2011)

i will be fishing Sea Isle come next week. this is my first vacation in years and have been looking forward to spending alot of time on the beach. i'm not concerned to much about what"s biting, but any tips for catching the "BIG ONES" or anything would be cool.


----------



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

Local bait and tackle stores may be your best source of information. Drop by and chat with them, but then, buy "something".


----------



## SHERM (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks Denny, this will be my first plan of attack. i will frequent the bait shop daily and be sure to purchase a few items. i would also like to know in advance,prior to getting there,if there are any specific fish i should be targeting during this time of year? if so....how and where? any help is greatly appreciated. thanks again


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

From the surf you'll be into smallish fluke, snapper blues, and probably some spot and kingfish, as well as the usual assortment of rays and sandsharks. For fluke, you can do ok with a squid strip or gulps on a bucktail with a teaser. Keep a couple small metals handy for the snappers, and blood worm/fishbites for the spot and kings. Keep it simple have fun and report back.


----------



## SHERM (Aug 28, 2011)

YO PHILLY! thanks for the info. i will report anything worthy. awesome tips....NICE!


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

After a big storm, like the one we just had, calms usually produce best off the beach.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

......calms usually produce best off the beach

plus they are very relaxing to use.....lol


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Lickinfrogs said:


> After a big storm, like the one we just had, calms usually produce best off the beach.


there was a storm?


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

phillyguy said:


> there was a storm?


If you took too many calms you probably missed it. ;D
You have a good shot at some brown sharks at night with bunker too.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i want to go calming!! pick those big 6" surf clams in the wash. the tongues make excellent chowder.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Like Philly said, Fluke, Kingfish and Coraker can be caught. Clams, mackerel, bloodworm fish bites, gulp will do ya just fine.


----------



## SHERM (Aug 28, 2011)

i'm here and ready to kick some fish!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Good luck Sherm. Decent fluke bite just north of you today. Chartreuse gulps were the ticket.


----------

